# 3 month old pit weight



## KMama1001 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wondering what an average weight for a 3 month pit terrier puppy is? My baby turned 3 months on the 20th an weighs about 20 lbs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can usually double the weight at 4 months to see what they might end up as an adult weight. But sure seems on track anyway, lol. Are you sure your dog is an APBT?


----------

